

DropZap has a new look and iPhone version has a split-screen 2 player mode. - amichail
http://dropzap.com

======
amichail
Unfortunately, DropZap doesn't work with the latest dev version of Chrome on
Mac and Linux (and possibly also Windows -- I didn't test it). Please use the
beta (or earlier dev) version of Chrome or another browser.

